# Ship the user above you with someone else



## TheClorax (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, anything.


----------



## The Manglement (Apr 27, 2018)

Kraid from Metroid.


----------



## Somar (Apr 27, 2018)

Shrek


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 27, 2018)

Tomoyo Daidouji


----------



## edgy username (Apr 27, 2018)

JoeysWorldTour


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bambi Woods


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 27, 2018)

Mussolini


----------



## OpenBASED (Apr 27, 2018)

Nostalgia Critic


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Apr 27, 2018)

A open relationship between General Butt Naked and Assata Shakur.


----------



## Somar (Apr 27, 2018)

That guy from Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Caesare (Apr 27, 2018)

Der Fuhrer


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 27, 2018)

ultraman


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 28, 2018)

Assassin (Jack the Ripper)


----------



## Somar (Apr 28, 2018)

Kanji


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 28, 2018)

Rika


----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 28, 2018)

Billy Herrington


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 28, 2018)

Garfield


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2018)

Zalg͟o ̵HE̴̛҉ ̀Ć̷̡O͢͠M̴̨̛͜͢E̢͘S̵͜҉


----------



## Beth (Apr 28, 2018)

The one and only Albert Wesker


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 28, 2018)

Lord Farquaad


----------



## OrsonZedd (Apr 28, 2018)

Imp Midna


----------



## DiscountLiquor (Apr 28, 2018)

Ronald Mcdonald


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 28, 2018)

Old Overholt rye whiskey


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 28, 2018)

R2-D2


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2018)

Bernie Sanders Midna.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 28, 2018)

A bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 28, 2018)

A bag of pretzel rods


----------



## AshitPie (Apr 28, 2018)

a pickle


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm shipping you to fucking Malaysia.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 28, 2018)

All the black guys on earth.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 28, 2018)

@Kiwi Jeff.
I mean, you’re both dead.


----------



## Somar (Apr 28, 2018)

Adam


----------



## Bord (Apr 28, 2018)

друг


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Apr 28, 2018)

Bord said:


> друг



Muammar Gaddafi.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 28, 2018)

That one dude from Overwatch people wouldn't shut up about.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 28, 2018)

Finka



Reynard said:


> That one dude from Overwatch people wouldn't shut up about.


You mean McCree?


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 28, 2018)

Captain Falcon.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 28, 2018)

That one character from Bible Black. You know the one.



ICameToplaY said:


> You mean McCree?


Thanks for explaining the joke.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 28, 2018)

Mrs. Brisby. Or whatever the main character’s name was in Secret of Nihm.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 28, 2018)

Crystal Maiden


----------



## Hui (Apr 28, 2018)

a sock


----------



## Memeneeto (Apr 28, 2018)

The Mara demon from persona 4


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 28, 2018)

Your mother


----------



## Reynard (Apr 28, 2018)

@Y2K Baby.  I ship her with everyone because she sleeps around like the whore she is!



TheClorax said:


> Mrs. Brisby. Or whatever the main character’s name was in Secret of Nihm.


I plead the Fifth!


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 28, 2018)

The Brain. 





Tonight he's gonna try and take over that ass.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> The Brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A square sun.


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 28, 2018)

Kent Allard

If more then one person gets this I'll be happy



Y2K Baby said:


> A square sun.


Fucking Ninja! This was for The shadow!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Kent Allard
> [SIZE]If more then one person gets this I'll be happy[/SIZE]


[Size]


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah, I got (ninja'd, pretend I didn't write Shadowed) too, so now Y2K gets Nosferatu.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Somar (Apr 28, 2018)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 28, 2018)

Danny Bonaduce


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2018)

It's HK-47 said:


>


>Didn't send them to Somalia.
WTF.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 28, 2018)

Figured this would be pretty handy with all that shipping


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 28, 2018)

It's HK-47 said:


>


When will you be satisfied


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (Apr 30, 2018)

Dat meatbag


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 30, 2018)

If I just check public opinion it’s obviously the big H-ler man himself.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Apr 30, 2018)

Atton Rand


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Apr 30, 2018)

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 1, 2018)

Renamon.


----------



## Reynard (May 1, 2018)

An old, Jewish squirrel.


----------



## 8777BB5 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (May 1, 2018)

Tentacles


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 1, 2018)

Ying


----------



## Armchair Psychologist (May 2, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Ying


Mohammad


----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2018)

Freud himself


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 2, 2018)

The taliban


----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2018)

Daniel.


----------



## ES 148 (May 3, 2018)

The Traveller from No Man's Sky.


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2018)

for @Vrakks . If I got ninjaed and he's replying to me instead of @Reynard,





Here's Reynard's.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 3, 2018)

Rei Ayanami


----------



## drtoboggan (May 3, 2018)

A gay.


----------



## It's HK-47 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (May 3, 2018)

Atton Rand


----------



## Lensherr (May 3, 2018)

Nick Wilde from _Zootopia_.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 3, 2018)

G-Man from half life.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 3, 2018)

Ron Paul


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 3, 2018)

Kirara


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 3, 2018)

The Gorton's fisherman.


----------



## FemalePresident (May 3, 2018)

^ Sean Connery


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 3, 2018)

Rodrigo Duterte


----------



## oh look another tomofag (May 6, 2018)

Chris chan


----------



## scared sheep (May 6, 2018)

A tomogatchi


----------



## Lensherr (May 6, 2018)

A satyr


----------



## FeverGlitch (May 6, 2018)

Chris Hansen


----------



## Hakurei Zero (May 6, 2018)

DarkSydePhil, but it would be abusive, because he likes to choke the chicken.


----------



## HY 140 (May 6, 2018)

popuko


----------



## Red Hood (May 6, 2018)

Jefferson Davis, president of the Confederacy


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 8, 2018)

Marvels version of death


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 8, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Marvels version of death



Jeff Dunham


----------



## HY 140 (May 8, 2018)

ginger from Chicken Run


----------



## Monolith (May 9, 2018)

Rick Sanchez.


----------



## Memeneeto (May 9, 2018)

Nuakea, Hawaiian Goddess of lactation


----------



## TheClorax (May 9, 2018)

Magda Eisenhardt.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 9, 2018)

Marvin the Martian


----------



## 2 litre soda (May 9, 2018)

Poly relationship with Walter Wolf, Sid the Squid, and Beanie the Brain Dead Bison


----------



## KittyEyes (May 9, 2018)

That old guy from monster house


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 9, 2018)

Pearl from Steven Universe


----------



## Pina Colada (May 13, 2018)

The Blue Eyes White Dragon.


----------



## Tim "the Trashman" Taylor (May 13, 2018)

Charlie Sheen from Hot Shots


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 14, 2018)

Danny Devito


----------



## Memeneeto (May 14, 2018)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2018)

"Deadpool Kills the Marvel Universe" Deadpool.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ES 148 (May 15, 2018)

Every member of Coldplay.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 16, 2018)

The "DEAL WITH IT!" Dog


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 16, 2018)

Fantastic Mr Fox, cause both of those characters need a real man


----------



## KittyEyes (May 16, 2018)

Marge


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 17, 2018)

Dear Daniel


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 18, 2018)

Mini Princess


----------



## Nobunaga (May 18, 2018)

Vaccine-chan


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 18, 2018)

Mushu.


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Mushu.


----------



## Unpleasant (May 18, 2018)

Crack ships are best ships


----------



## oh look another tomofag (May 18, 2018)

wings of redemption


----------



## Hell0 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Somar (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 19, 2018)

Depending on the icon


----------



## Hell0 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Memeneeto (May 23, 2018)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Tempest (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 24, 2018)

Nick Wilde


----------



## Armchair Psychologist (May 24, 2018)




----------



## 8777BB5 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2018)

The person who looks the exact opposite of their icon.


----------



## 8777BB5 (May 24, 2018)

Monolith said:


> The person who looks the exact opposite of their icon.



So, you?


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2018)

; )


----------



## Reynard (May 25, 2018)

An obscure MS-DOS game nobody's heard of.


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 25, 2018)

Urta


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 25, 2018)

Cure-chan


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 25, 2018)

Kanye West the gay fish


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 25, 2018)

Fox Mcloud


----------



## Lensherr (May 25, 2018)

The female fox from _Fox and the Hound_.


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2018)

Martin Shkreli.


----------



## Reynard (May 26, 2018)

MS-DOS itself.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 27, 2018)

You and me


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2018)

Every possible quantum state except for those that form an instance of Reynard.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 27, 2018)




----------



## TinyKiwi (May 27, 2018)

Han Solo.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 27, 2018)

A large kiwi fruit.


----------



## Red Hood (May 27, 2018)

A lady T-Rex


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 28, 2018)




----------



## A Useless Fish (May 28, 2018)

Bug spray.


----------



## Memeneeto (May 28, 2018)




----------



## A Useless Fish (May 28, 2018)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 28, 2018)

My friend over there says you’re  cute.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (May 30, 2018)

Literally any of the sheep based users.


----------



## 160048 (May 30, 2018)

Spoiler: This man's right here


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 3, 2018)

The entire cast of Umineko When They Cry since the avatar looks a little like Beatrice.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Jun 3, 2018)

The invisible man.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2018)

Whitekitten.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

The director of A Serbian Film.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 4, 2018)

This Milf


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't know much about league of legends, so forgive me


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 4, 2018)

I bet he likes lolis


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 5, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> I don't know much about league of legends, so forgive me



I also don't know much about League. lol


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 5, 2018)

Jolteon.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 5, 2018)

This site's logo.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 5, 2018)

System Shock 2.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## 2 litre soda (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Gorgar (Jun 5, 2018)

That one image of a lady that was given to WW2 soldiers. 
Forgot what it was called.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 5, 2018)

SpaceQuakes said:


> That one image of a lady that was given to WW2 soldiers.
> Forgot what it was called.


Another Cat


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 2, 2018)

A kiwi fruit


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 4, 2018)

Shadow from Final Fantasy VI


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 4, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Shadow from Final Fantasy VI


Tomato soup bath.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 4, 2018)

David the Gnome


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 4, 2018)

Cthulhu


----------



## firestoopscience (Jul 4, 2018)

Taylor Swift in a Fox costume.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 4, 2018)

Akira Yuki from Virtua Fighter


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 5, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> Akira Yuki from Virtua Fighter


Nurse Chapel action figure


----------



## Memeneeto (Jul 5, 2018)

Shadow from bear in the big blue house


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Oct 17, 2018)

This fine gentleman


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 17, 2018)

every sick fuck into traps


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 17, 2018)

A mad scientist with a madly hot scientist makes perfect chemistry!


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Oct 17, 2018)

^ Dr. Drakken from Kim Possible


----------



## Tempest (Oct 17, 2018)

peter rabbit


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Oct 17, 2018)

Why Peter Rabbit? I ship you with Storm.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 19, 2018)

Afflack Duck


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 19, 2018)

Duck Dodgers.

Please ship me with a cute girl that believes holding hands is the lewdest thing imaginable


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 19, 2018)

@Somari1996


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 19, 2018)

Either god emporer Trump or Hitler, based on the name alone of course


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 20, 2018)

The Goddamn Batman.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## NimertiS (Oct 24, 2018)

Black Panther


----------



## Tempest (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Lioness (Oct 24, 2018)

@UnclePhil


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 24, 2018)

a pretty lioness deserves the coolest lion in the forest.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 18, 2018)

Your avatar, since I know how obsessed you are already.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Red Hood (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Animewasamistake (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Tempest (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 13, 2019)

Here ya go!


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 13, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 637782


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Uterus Burns (Jan 14, 2019)




----------

